# Okinawa Shorinjiryu Combat Karate Kobujutsu



## Shorinji_Bushi (Nov 1, 2015)

>


----------



## TimoS (Nov 2, 2015)

Was there something you wanted to say? Because to me that looks like an empty post


----------

